# بخش دانش آموزی > پاتوق دانش آموزان و پشت کنکوریها > تاپیک های دنباله دار (عدم شمارش پستها) > مهم ✔ کنکــــــور ریاضی 97 ✔

## mohammad_tezar

*در این تاپیک به بحث و تبادل نظر بعد از کنکور 97 رشته* *ریاضی** پرداخته میشه

**سوالات و کلید ها بعد از کنکور , اینجا گذاشته میشه*  :Yahoo (12): 

*با آرزوی بهترین ها*  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Dr.arash123

خب کنکور 97 هم با همه خوبی ها و بدی هاش تموم شد تصميمت برای آینده چی هست؟پشت کنکور می موني یا نه؟ از کنکور راضی بودی؟ فکر می کنی رتبه خوبی بیاری؟ هر درس رو چند درصد زدی؟ اصلا سر جلسه رفتی؟  کلا هر چه دل تنگت می خواهد بگو همه نظر بدین :Y (694):

----------


## saj8jad

> خب کنکور 97 هم با همه خوبی ها و بدی هاش تموم شد تصميمت برای آینده چی هست؟پشت کنکور می موني یا نه؟  لطفا همه جواب بدین


عزیزم هنوز تموم نشده! ، تازه نیم ساعت دیگه شروع میشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.arash123

> عزیزم هنوز تموم نشده! ، تازه نیم ساعت دیگه شروع میشه


ديگه بايد تموم شده حسابش کرد

----------


## 1378anis

سلام دوستان میخوام بعد از کنکور درصدامو حساب کنم ولی پاسخ ها یادم نمیمونه بنظرتون چکار کنم؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.arash123

> سلام دوستان میخوام بعد از کنکور درصدامو حساب کنم ولی پاسخ ها یادم نمیمونه بنظرتون چکار کنم؟؟؟


شاید یادت موند کاری کن یادت بمونه

----------


## morteza20

> خب کنکور 97 هم با همه خوبی ها و بدی هاش تموم شد تصميمت برای آینده چی هست؟پشت کنکور می موني یا نه؟ از کنکور راضی بودی؟ فکر می کنی رتبه خوبی بیاری؟ هر درس رو چند درصد زدی؟ اصلا سر جلسه رفتی؟  کلا هر چه دل تنگت می خواهد بگو همه نظر بدین


دو روز زودتر نزدی تاپیکو؟

----------


## yasser0411

من دیگه غلط کنم با هفت نسل پشتم پشت کنکوری بمونم اگه قبول بشم دانشگاه اگه نشد خدمت مقدس سربازی

----------


## Dr.arash123

> من دیگه غاط کنم با هفت نسل پشتم پشت کنکوری بمونم اگه قبول بشم دانشگاه اگه نشد خدمت مقدس سربازی


شما که پارسال رتبه خوبی آورده بودین

----------


## Dr.arash123

حدودا سه ساعت ديگه کنکور ریاضی تموم ميشه  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## yasser0411

> شما که پارسال رتبه خوبی آورده بودین


دادا اشتب گرفتی من پارسال رتبه ام 10000 شد

----------


## sheyda3000

*۷۰۰ هزار نفر فردا کنکورشون تموم میشه*

----------


## Dr.arash123

> *۷۰۰ هزار نفر فردا کنکورشون تموم میشه*


اره حدود 60 درصد داوطلب ها :Yahoo (20):

----------


## yasser0411

یه روز خوب میاد که کل تعداد شرکت کننده های کنکور 300 هزار نفر باشه
تعداد تجربی هم 100 هزار نفر
چه خوب میشه

----------


## king of konkur

کنکور ریاضیو چه ساعتی میذارن روی سایت؟

----------


## king of konkur

کسی آزمون جامعی از ماز داره؟حالا هر سالی باشه مهم نیست. حس میکنم با ماز بهتر میشه مرور روز آخرو کرد. اگه کسی داره واسم تو پیام خصوصی بفرسته ممنون میشم.

----------


## RGA

این که خوبه ! از فردا احتمالا تاپیک پس کی جواب‌ها میاد و با رتبه‌ی فلان،کجا قبول میشم واینطور چیزها میشه تاپیک ! دو ماه هم اینجوری به انتظار میره...

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_کجا تموم شد
هنو شروع نشده_

----------


## mrmm1376

> خب کنکور 97 هم با همه خوبی ها و بدی هاش تموم شد تصميمت برای آینده چی هست؟پشت کنکور می موني یا نه؟ از کنکور راضی بودی؟ فکر می کنی رتبه خوبی بیاری؟ هر درس رو چند درصد زدی؟ اصلا سر جلسه رفتی؟  کلا هر چه دل تنگت می خواهد بگو همه نظر بدین


بزار حداقل کنکور بدیم بعد تصمیم میگریم پشت کنکور بمونیم یا نه  :Yahoo (20):  ولی در کل من یکی که دیگه پشت کنکور نمیمونم درسم رو خوندم استرس هم ندارم هر چی شد شد به خدا توکل میکنم  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

کنکور ریاضی ساعت چند تموم میشه؟

----------


## arya200

> کنکور ریاضی ساعت چند تموم میشه؟


12:15

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> 12:15


فردا تجربی هم 12.15تموم میشه؟

----------


## arya200

> فردا تجربی هم 12.15تموم میشه؟


اره

----------


## king of konkur

> فردا تجربی هم 12.15تموم میشه؟


12:10. ولی کاش 12:15 بود  :Yahoo (2):  5 دیقه هم 5 دیقست. میشه 5 تا سوال تخصصی زد!

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> 12:10. ولی کاش 12:15 بود  5 دیقه هم 5 دیقست. میشه 5 تا سوال تخصصی زد!


باید سواد داشته باشی ک بتونی بزنی...وقتی هیچی نخوندی 10ساعتم بدن بهت نمیتونی بزنی

----------


## king of konkur

> باید سواد داشته باشی ک بتونی بزنی...وقتی هیچی نخوندی 10ساعتم بدن بهت نمیتونی بزنی


اگه نداشتم که ناراحت نبودم که. متاسفانه من وقت کم میارم. و دقیقا همین 5 دیقه رو کم میارم.

----------


## amir.jad

راضیم همه تجربیا منتظرن ببینن چی شده  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Freedom Fighter

زبان اسون تر از پارسال بود. قبال توجه یکی از دوستان که میگفت امسال زبان سختر میشه

----------


## PARSA96

ریاضیا عمومیاتون چ جور بود؟؟مخصوصا دینی...

----------


## NoBogh

> زبان اسون تر از پارسال بود. قبال توجه یکی از دوستان که میگفت امسال زبان سختر میشه


دمت گرم بابت اخبار خوب برای تجربیا ، دیگه چطوری بود ؟

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Freedom Fighter


زبان اسون تر از پارسال بود. قبال توجه یکی از دوستان که میگفت امسال زبان سختر میشه


حتما عربی سخت بود اره؟_

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> زبان اسون تر از پارسال بود. قبال توجه یکی از دوستان که میگفت امسال زبان سختر میشه


نمیشه حکم کلی داد ...
ممکنم هست برای تجربی سختتر بشه

----------


## mrmm1376

> زبان اسون تر از پارسال بود. قبال توجه یکی از دوستان که میگفت امسال زبان سختر میشه


کل امید من به زبان بود توی عمومیا که با درصد خوب بتونم بقیه رو جبران کنم این جور که شما میگین اسون بود پس درصد زبان بالا خیل تفاوتی ایجاد نمیکنه ولی بازم اینده رو نمیشه پیش بینی کرد شاید مال ما سخت بود

----------


## aRWENiSsteEe

:Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## رحيمي

> سلام دوستان میخوام بعد از کنکور درصدامو حساب کنم ولی پاسخ ها یادم نمیمونه بنظرتون چکار کنم؟؟؟


در اولين زمانی كه سوالات را در سايت قرار می دهند به سوالات و گزينه ها دقت نماييد به احتمال خيلی زياد بيش از 90 درصد گزينه هايی كه انتخاب نموده ايد يادتان خواهد آمد

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> در اولين زمانی كه سوالات را در سايت قرار می دهند به سوالات و گزينه ها دقت نماييد به احتمال خيلی زياد بيش از 90 درصد گزينه هايی كه انتخاب نموده ايد يادتان خواهد آمد


سوالات را در کدوم سایت قرار خواهند داد؟

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> سوالات را در کدوم سایت قرار خواهند داد؟


Sanjesh.org

----------


## Freedom Fighter

> _
> 
> حتما عربی سخت بود اره؟_


نه عربی در همون حد بود. ادبیات کمی سختر. چون سال قبل لغت اصلا شمارشی نداشت( انسانی) . امسال دو تا شمارشی. 
دینی کمی راحتر از پارسال.  زبان هم کمی راحت تر از پارسال بود.

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> سوالات را در کدوم سایت قرار خواهند داد؟


Sanjesh.org

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

اختصاصی ها چطور بود؟

----------


## Alirh

> سوالات را در کدوم سایت قرار خواهند داد؟


Sanjesh.org

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> کسی ریاضی نیست


تو راهن دارن میان

----------


## aRWENiSsteEe

نفری یه خاک بر سرت بگین دلم خنک شه از دست خودم پره

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> نفری یه خاک بر سرت بگین دلم خنک شه از دست خودم پره


چرا؟

----------


## aRWENiSsteEe

> چرا؟


کم گذاشتم

----------


## iman.ste

ریاضیا دینی رو چیکار کردین؟؟؟ :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> کم گذاشتم


چندمین سال کنکور میدی؟واضح بگو چ کم گزاشتی

----------


## Dds.neda

ریاضیا خسته نباشین همگی 
بیاین بگین فیزیک شیمی چطور بود

----------


## Dela

> چندمین سال کنکور میدی؟واضح بگو چ کم گزاشتی


رشتش تجربیه. از نظر سختی سوالا نمیگه

----------


## Dds.neda

بچه های ریاضی برین بخوابین حالا :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## phzed

بچه ها چیکار کردین؟؟؟سطح بندی سوال ها چطور بود؟؟؟

----------


## pardis1

راحت بود

----------


## iman.ste

میشه بیشتر شرح بدی؟  :Yahoo (4): 
عمومیا؟ فیزیک ؟ شیمی؟

----------


## pardis1

> میشه بیشتر شرح بدی؟ 
> عمومیا؟ فیزیک ؟ شیمی؟



من تجربیم ...

ولی از دوستام پرسیدم میگن راحت بود ...

----------


## king of konkur

کانون فیزیکو زده خیلی سخت

----------


## Neo.Healer

> کانون فیزیکو زده خیلی سخت


میشه لینک صفحه شو بذارید

----------


## king of konkur

اقا این خط این نشون. ن پیشگوعم نه چیز دیگه. ولی فردا تجربی اینجوریه سوالا
ادبیات یکم سخت تر. فقط یکم. 
دینی مثه پارسال یکم ساده تر (سخت ترین درس عمومیه!)
عربی مثه پارساله. زبانم همینطور
زیست مثه 96 و 95 ه. (ب نظرم ی دور دوباره این دوتا کنکورو ببینین(خودمم همینکارو میکنم اخر شب))
فیزیک سخت تر از پارساله تو تجربی ( منبعی که اینو گفت خیلی مطمئنه. حدود سی درصد سخت تر از پارساله)
شیمی مثه پارسال
ریاضی یکم سخت تر ولی ن سخت تر از روال ریاضی تجربیا
به امید موفقیتموننن

----------


## amir 1378

سطح دشواری کنکور 97 از نظر دانش آموزان : ریاضی و انسانی

----------


## king of konkur

> میشه لینک صفحه شو بذارید


کلید و تحلیل کنکور ریاضی 97

----------


## ali13791379

بچه ها تعداد افراد آنلاینو :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## iman.ste

> اقا این خط این نشون. ن پیشگوعم نه چیز دیگه. ولی فردا تجربی اینجوریه سوالا
> ادبیات یکم سخت تر. فقط یکم. 
> دینی مثه پارسال یکم ساده تر (سخت ترین درس عمومیه!)
> عربی مثه پارساله. زبانم همینطور
> زیست مثه 96 و 95 ه. (ب نظرم ی دور دوباره این دوتا کنکورو ببینین(خودمم همینکارو میکنم اخر شب))
> فیزیک سخت تر از پارساله تو تجربی ( منبعی که اینو گفت خیلی مطمئنه. حدود سی درصد سخت تر از پارساله)
> شیمی مثه پارسال
> ریاضی یکم سخت تر ولی ن سخت تر از روال ریاضی تجربیا
> به امید موفقیتموننن


اگه فیزیک سخت تر شه که خیلی بد میشه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## king of konkur

> اگه فیزیک سخت تر شه که خیلی بد میشه


اره دقیقا. هدف سنجشم همینه. ی مدت گیر داد ب شیمی سطح شیمیو بالاتر اورد و دیگه رو همون سطح نگه داشت. الان دیگه اگه شبیه 96 بدن کسی نمیگه سخت بود. چون سطح بچه هام نسبت ب بچه های سال 90 بالاتر اومده. فیزیکم میخوان همین کارو کنن. البته فیزیک تراز میده اگه سخت بشه ک خیلی خوبه

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> اقا این خط این نشون. ن پیشگوعم نه چیز دیگه. ولی فردا تجربی اینجوریه سوالا
> ادبیات یکم سخت تر. فقط یکم. 
> دینی مثه پارسال یکم ساده تر (سخت ترین درس عمومیه!)
> عربی مثه پارساله. زبانم همینطور
> زیست مثه 96 و 95 ه. (ب نظرم ی دور دوباره این دوتا کنکورو ببینین(خودمم همینکارو میکنم اخر شب))
> فیزیک سخت تر از پارساله تو تجربی ( منبعی که اینو گفت خیلی مطمئنه. حدود سی درصد سخت تر از پارساله)
> شیمی مثه پارسال
> ریاضی یکم سخت تر ولی ن سخت تر از روال ریاضی تجربیا
> به امید موفقیتموننن


همه ی حرفاتو قبول دارم ولی فیزیک رو فکر نمیکنم سخت تر از پارسال بدن بازم من نظری ندارم سخت باشه یرا همه سخته آسون باشه برا همه آسونه!
اگه سخت باشه مثلا میانگین هزار نفر کشور میاد روی 60 فرقی نمیکنه 
این رو دارم میگم اگه فردا فیزیک به قول این دوستمون در این حد سخت شد خودتونو نبازید اگه اینجوری باشه شما با درصد 40 هم همون نتیجه رو میگیرید!
به امید موفقیت هممون ان شا الله به عنایت صاحب الزمان(ص)

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> اقا این خط این نشون. ن پیشگوعم نه چیز دیگه. ولی فردا تجربی اینجوریه سوالا
> ادبیات یکم سخت تر. فقط یکم. 
> دینی مثه پارسال یکم ساده تر (سخت ترین درس عمومیه!)
> عربی مثه پارساله. زبانم همینطور
> زیست مثه 96 و 95 ه. (ب نظرم ی دور دوباره این دوتا کنکورو ببینین(خودمم همینکارو میکنم اخر شب))
> فیزیک سخت تر از پارساله تو تجربی ( منبعی که اینو گفت خیلی مطمئنه. حدود سی درصد سخت تر از پارساله)
> شیمی مثه پارسال
> ریاضی یکم سخت تر ولی ن سخت تر از روال ریاضی تجربیا
> به امید موفقیتموننن


همه ی حرفاتو قبول دارم ولی فیزیک رو فکر نمیکنم سخت تر از پارسال بدن بازم من نظری ندارم سخت باشه یرا همه سخته آسون باشه برا همه آسونه!
اگه سخت باشه مثلا میانگین هزار نفر کشور میاد روی 60 فرقی نمیکنه 
این رو دارم میگم اگه فردا فیزیک به قول این دوستمون در این حد سخت شد خودتونو نبازید اگه اینجوری باشه شما با درصد 40 هم همون نتیجه رو میگیرید!
به امید موفقیت هممون ان شا الله به عنایت صاحب الزمان(ص)

----------


## king of konkur

> همه ی حرفاتو قبول دارم ولی فیزیک رو فکر نمیکنم سخت تر از پارسال بدن بازم من نظری ندارم سخت باشه یرا همه سخته آسون باشه برا همه آسونه!
> اگه سخت باشه مثلا میانگین هزار نفر کشور میاد روی 60 فرقی نمیکنه 
> این رو دارم میگم اگه فردا فیزیک به قول این دوستمون در این حد سخت شد خودتونو نبازید اگه اینجوری باشه شما با درصد 40 هم همون نتیجه رو میگیرید!
> به امید موفقیت هممون ان شا الله به عنایت صاحب الزمان(ص)


دقیقا به خاطر همین گفتم که بچه ها یهو خودشونو نبازن. اماده باشین. اماده کنین خودتونو. 
اقا من فکر میکنم امسال ی تست حفظی ازین کلویید و اینا میاد! اینم مرور کنیننننن

----------


## mehdi1900

پیش بینی من از آزمون فردای تجربی؛
ادب کمی سخت از پارسال
عربی در حد پارسال
دینی دقیقا مثل پارسال سخته
زبان هم کمی سخت
..................
زیست از پارسال یه کم سخت تره
ریاضی در حد کنکور ۹۵
فیزیک قطعا سخت تر از پارسال (شک نکنید)
شیمی هم یه کمی سخت میشه 
.................
در کل به نظرم کنکور فردا یه سطحی بین کنکور ۹۴ و ۹۵ داره.

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> دقیقا به خاطر همین گفتم که بچه ها یهو خودشونو نبازن. اماده باشین. اماده کنین خودتونو. 
> اقا من فکر میکنم امسال ی تست حفظی ازین کلویید و اینا میاد! اینم مرور کنیننننن


آره پارسال پرسیده بودن شیر منیزی چیه؟خارج رو میگم البته

----------


## Neo.Healer

اگه واقعا یذره سختتر شه خوبه
چیه الان درصد همش ۷۰ وارد تخمین رتبه میکنی باز میده ۲۵۰۰ منطقه

----------


## king of konkur

> آره پارسال پرسیده بودن شیر منیزی چیه؟خارج رو میگم البته


اره. و داخل ندادن. 95 هم ندادن داخل فک کنم. پس میدن امسال دیگه.

----------


## iman.ste

دوستان هر چقدر هم سخت بگیرن یاد این باشین ک خدا حواسش به تمام تلاش هایی که کردیم هست بهش توکل کنین مطمئن باشین هواتونو داره :Yahoo (105):

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> اره. و داخل ندادن. 95 هم ندادن داخل فک کنم. پس میدن امسال دیگه.


ان شا الله یه چی بدن که بلد باشیم :Yahoo (4): 
من هر چقدر گشتم پیدا نکردم از کجا داده بودن شیر منیزی رو :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Neo.Healer

الان بنظرتون کنکور ریاضی عمومیش+اختصاصیای کنکورای ۹۴ و ۹۵ و ۹۶ خودمونو مرور کنم خوبه؟ تا عصر

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ان شا الله یه چی بدن که بلد باشیم
> من هر چقدر گشتم پیدا نکردم از کجا داده بودن شیر منیزی رو


Mg(oh)2

----------


## mehdi1900

> اگه واقعا یذره سختتر شه خوبه
> چیه الان درصد همش ۷۰ وارد تخمین رتبه میکنی باز میده ۲۵۰۰ منطقه ����������������  �������������


کنکور باید مثل ۹۵ متعادل باشه
مثل ۹۴ بیاد درس خونده‌ها و نخونده‌ها‌ جواب نمی‌دن
مثل ۹۶ بیاد که اصلا بین اونایی که عمقی مطلب رو خوندن با اونایی که سطحی خوندن فرق گذاشته نمیشه !

----------


## king of konkur

> ان شا الله یه چی بدن که بلد باشیم
> من هر چقدر گشتم پیدا نکردم از کجا داده بودن شیر منیزی رو


اینو گویا باید بلد میبودیم :Yahoo (114): من ی بار دیده بودم در واقعیت این داروی اعجباب بر انگیزو بعد دیگه تحلیل کردم گزینه رو زدم :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Neurosurgeon

> فیزیک سخت تر از پارساله تو تجربی ( منبعی که اینو گفت خیلی مطمئنه. حدود سی درصد سخت تر از پارساله)


 داداش بی زحمت لینک این منبع مطمعن

----------


## 76farshad

> داداش بی زحمت لینک این منبع مطمعن


فک نکنم منظورش سایت ها باشه

----------


## va6hid

****به قبر پدر طراح دینی..
پ. ن:فقط اونجایی ک مراقب اومد گفت 20 دقیقه مونده ها هیچی نزدی که...

----------


## king of konkur

> داداش بی زحمت لینک این منبع مطمعن


منبع مطمئن که اینترنتی نیست اقا. حالا بذار فردا بیاد میبینیم همه. صرفا ی امادگی دادم. (ببین این فرد پارسالم گفته بود دینی سخت میشه و فیزیک سخت میاد! واسه همین بهش مطمئنم)

----------


## king of konkur

> ****به قبر پدر طراح دینی..
> پ. ن:فقط اونجایی ک مراقب اومد گفت 20 دقیقه مونده ها هیچی نزدی که...


شتتتتت

----------


## mehdi1900

> اینو گویا باید بلد میبودیممن ی بار دیده بودم در واقعیت این داروی اعجباب بر انگیزو بعد دیگه تحلیل کردم گزینه رو زدم


تو یکی از خود‌آزمایی‌ها بهش اشاره شده حالا کدوم فصلش یادم نیس

----------


## amir 1378

> تو یکی از خود‌آزمایی‌ها بهش اشاره شده حالا کدوم فصلش یادم نیس


 محلول

----------


## king of konkur

> تو یکی از خود‌آزمایی‌ها بهش اشاره شده حالا کدوم فصلش یادم نیس


نگفته ک چ نوع کلوییدیه. 96 خارج اینو پرسیده بود. هیچ جا نیست. فرمولش تو خودازمایی محلولا هست

----------


## iman.ste

آیا دوباره قراره دینی معادلات رو بهم بزنه؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr_ES

خداییش الان کلویید بخونم می ارزه؟ تا حالا نخوندم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Freedom Fighter

> آیا دوباره قراره دینی معادلات رو بهم بزنه؟


برا ما که در حد همون پارسال و  کمی راحتر بود

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> Mg(oh)2


دیگه در این حدم نیستم :Yahoo (4): 
اینو میدونم پرسیده بود چجور کلوییدیه که خب اونو تو کتاب پیدا نکردم 
جوابش فکر کنم سول میشد

----------


## SonaMi

فیزیک سوال داده بودن کدام کمیت نرده ای است ؟  :Yahoo (21):  

 :Yahoo (20):  حرفی برا گفتن باقی نمونده .

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> فیزیک سوال داده بودن کدام کمیت نرده ای است ؟  
> 
>  حرفی برا گفتن باقی نمونده .


حالا گزینه هاش چی بود؟

----------


## Mr_ES



----------


## SonaMi

> حالا گزینه هاش چی بود؟


خاطرم نیس دقیق ..  میکس کرده بودن با کمیت های اصلی .

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> فایل پیوست 80256فایل پیوست 80257


سطحش خوب بوده 
سوال 45 قشنگه

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> سطحش خوب بوده 
> سوال 45 قشنگه


از متن های حیوانات خوشم میاد خدا کنه برا ماهم فردا یه جک و جونوری چیزی ردیف کرده باشن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr_ES

> از متن های حیوانات خوشم میاد خدا کنه برا ماهم فردا یه جک و جونوری چیزی ردیف کرده باشن


دقیقا :Yahoo (21):  ولی فکر کنم باز یه چیزی در حدود روانشناسی بده :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## iman.ste

> فایل پیوست 80256فایل پیوست 80257


آقا اونقدرام بد نیست...
فقط میشه یکی بگه 49 چند میشه من بین دو گزینه شک دارم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> دقیقا ولی فکر کنم باز یه چیزی در حدود روانشناسی بده


پارسال متنش خیلی سخت بود پر از لغات سخت عربی :Yahoo (2):

----------


## NoBogh

گروه تلگرامی کنکوری کسی داره پی وی بفرسته ممنون

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> نگفته ک چ نوع کلوییدیه. 96 خارج اینو پرسیده بود. هیچ جا نیست. فرمولش تو خودازمایی محلولا هست


سوسپانسیونه

----------


## fateme-s

> نگفته ک چ نوع کلوییدیه. 96 خارج اینو پرسیده بود. هیچ جا نیست. فرمولش تو خودازمایی محلولا هست


حالت کلویید شبیه حالت فاز پخش کنندست .تو شکل کتاب میبینید که حالت کلویید مایع هست 
منیزیم هیدرواکسید هم که از اجزای اصلیشه (فاز پخش شونده ) جامد
پس میشه کلویید جامد در مایع

----------


## saj8jad

> فایل پیوست 80256فایل پیوست 80257


یحتمل طرف با دفترچه عمومی کشتی میگرفته سر جلسه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr_ES

> آقا اونقدرام بد نیست...
> فقط میشه یکی بگه 49 چند میشه من بین دو گزینه شک دارم


فکر کنم 4 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> حالت کلویید شبیه حالت فاز پخش کنندست .تو شکل کتاب میبینید که حالت کلویید مایع هست 
> منیزیم هیدرواکسید هم که از اجزای اصلیشه (فاز پخش شونده ) جامد
> پس میشه کلویید جامد در مایع


تو خط ویژه نوشته شیر منیزی و خاکشیر سوسپانسیونن

----------


## Mr_ES

> یحتمل طرف با دفترچه عمومی کشتی میگرفته سر جلسه


اقای خاکبازان قایم کرده اورده خونه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## fateme-s

> تو خط ویژه نوشته شیر منیزی و خاکشیر سوسپانسیونن


سوال کنکور بود 
میشه سول

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> آقا اونقدرام بد نیست...
> فقط میشه یکی بگه 49 چند میشه من بین دو گزینه شک دارم


من بودم 4 میزدم

----------


## Mr_ES

> من بودم 4 میزدم


منم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## 76farshad

> من بودم 4 میزدم


من 3

----------


## iman.ste

> فکر کنم 4


منم فک کنم 4 شه

----------


## hopluk

> من 3


من 4

----------


## mehrab98

> فایل پیوست 80256فایل پیوست 80257


۴۸.    ۳ 
۴۹      ۴ 
۵۰     ۲ 

 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> من 3


میدونی با دو راه میشه جمله وصفیه رو تشخیص داد 
یکی با ترجمه
یکی با قواعد 
با ترجمه هر سه تا گزینه2تا4 میشه ولی با قواعد فک میکنم فقط 4 بشه 
بازم شک دارم

----------


## fateme-s

> نه نه !!
> سوسپانسونه !


سوال 255
96خارج

----------


## Mr_ES

> میدونی با دو راه میشه جمله وصفیه رو تشخیص داد 
> یکی با ترجمه
> یکی با قواعد 
> با ترجمه هر سه تا گزینه2تا4 میشه ولی با قواعد فک میکنم فقط 4 بشه 
> بازم شک دارم


4 میشه چون عملا نکره است

----------


## iman.ste

> میدونی با دو راه میشه جمله وصفیه رو تشخیص داد 
> یکی با ترجمه
> یکی با قواعد 
> با ترجمه هر سه تا گزینه2تا4 میشه ولی با قواعد فک میکنم فقط 4 بشه 
> بازم شک دارم


گزینه های دو و سه به خاطر این که اون اسم نکره مورد نظر خبر نواسخه نمیشه فک کنم

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> نه نه !!
> سوسپانسونه !


راس میگه هاا
منم فک کردم سوسپانه
الان کنکور خارجو دیدم اصن تو گزینه ها سوسپان نداره...سوالشم میگه شیرمنیزی چه نوع کلوییدیه

----------


## Mr_ES

> گزینه های دو و سه به خاطر این که اون اسم نکره مورد نظر خبر نواسخه نمیشه فک کنم


بعدشون جمله نیومده

----------


## Available

> آقا اونقدرام بد نیست...
> فقط میشه یکی بگه 49 چند میشه من بین دو گزینه شک دارم


4 ---

----------


## iman.ste

دوست عزیزی که عربی رو گذاشتی ادبیات رو هم بذار دعات کنیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hopluk

> فایل پیوست 80256فایل پیوست 80257


بقیه اشم می تونی بذاری ؟

----------


## Mr_ES

سوال 47  سه میشه؟

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> 4 میشه چون عملا نکره است


نمیدونم واقعا سوالش یه جوریه

----------


## Mr_ES

> دوست عزیزی که عربی رو گذاشتی ادبیات رو هم بذار دعات کنیم


ندارم ناموسا :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hopluk

> راس میگه هاا
> منم فک کردم سوسپانه
> الان کنکور خارجو دیدم اصن تو گزینه ها سوسپان نداره...سوالشم میگه شیرمنیزی چه نوع کلوییدیه


اوه اوه آره آره.

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> گزینه های دو و سه به خاطر این که اون اسم نکره مورد نظر خبر نواسخه نمیشه فک کنم


نه ربطی نداره اگه بعد از یه کلمه نکره یه جمله بیاد که اون اسم رو توصیف کنه میشه جمله وصفیه

----------


## aRWENiSsteEe

> چندمین سال کنکور میدی؟واضح بگو چ کم گزاشتی


از چی بگم ؟؟کاش  تلاشمو بیشتر می کردم

----------


## Mr_ES

میگم به نظرتون کلویید بخونم الان؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amin6

چجوری از سوالات عکس گرفتن!؟؟؟؟
مگه میشه مگه داریم

----------


## NoBogh

تنبلی بزار کنار روز آخر  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> ؟؟ 
> ریاضی خارج 94 : داروی شیر منیزی که منیزیم هیدروکسید سازنده ی اصلی آن است ، نمونه ای از سوسپانسیون است .


kharej 96 tajrobi

----------


## Mr_ES

> چجوری از سوالات عکس گرفتن!؟؟؟؟
> مگه میشه مگه داریم


از اقای خاکبازان بپرسین :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hopluk

آره آره. ریاضی 94 شیر منیزی رو زده سول.

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> میگم به نظرتون کلویید بخونم الان؟


اره دو صفس چرته

----------


## NoBogh

> چجوری از سوالات عکس گرفتن!؟؟؟؟
> مگه میشه مگه داریم


دو تا ورق کنده آورده دیگه بقیه دفترچه رو داده

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> سوال 47  سه میشه؟


4 میشه

----------


## hopluk

> kharej 96 tajrobi


آره . کنکور ریاضی خارج 94 سوال 222 هم داده. سول گرفته.

نمی دونم چرا گوشه ی کتابم اشتباهاً نکتشو نوشته بودم سوسپانسیون !

----------


## king of konkur

اقا 49 میشه 4. بدون هیچ شکی

----------


## Mr_ES

میگم عین الخطا دادن امسال؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## king of konkur

> اقا 49 میشه 4. بدون هیچ شکی


گزینه یک ک پرته اصن بیخیال. دو هم خبر لیس هست پس بیخیال . سه هم اکثر خودش صفته ب نظرم ( و تمییزم هست)
گزینه چهارم خب نکره داره. توضیحم میده. ی جمله هم هست. دیگه چی ازین بهتر!

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> گزینه یک ک پرته اصن بیخیال. دو هم خبر لیس هست پس بیخیال . سه هم اکثر خودش صفته ب نظرم ( و تمییزم هست)
> گزینه چهارم خب نکره داره. توضیحم میده. ی جمله هم هست. دیگه چی ازین بهتر!


اخه گزینه سه هم داره توضیح میده (کل جمله اکثرا....) رو  دارم میگم

----------


## king of konkur

> میگم عین الخطا دادن امسال؟


اره چون فقط یکیش غلطه

----------


## king of konkur

> اخه گزینه سه هم داره توضیح میده (کل جمله اکثرا....) رو  دارم میگم


صفت مفرده ب هرحال. جمله وصفیه نیست

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> اره چون فقط یکیش غلطه


من اونو گزینه دو میزدم به خاطر جناحَی! نظر تو چیه؟

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> صفت مفرده ب هرحال. جمله وصفیه نیست


چی صفت مفرده؟ چجوری صفت مفرده؟

----------


## Matrix M

> اقا این خط این نشون. ن پیشگوعم نه چیز دیگه. ولی فردا تجربی اینجوریه سوالا
> ادبیات یکم سخت تر. فقط یکم. 
> دینی مثه پارسال یکم ساده تر (سخت ترین درس عمومیه!)
> عربی مثه پارساله. زبانم همینطور
> زیست مثه 96 و 95 ه. (ب نظرم ی دور دوباره این دوتا کنکورو ببینین(خودمم همینکارو میکنم اخر شب))
> فیزیک سخت تر از پارساله تو تجربی ( منبعی که اینو گفت خیلی مطمئنه. حدود سی درصد سخت تر از پارساله)
> شیمی مثه پارسال
> ریاضی یکم سخت تر ولی ن سخت تر از روال ریاضی تجربیا
> به امید موفقیتموننن


باو فیزیک از 96 سخت تر که po*rn میشه رسما  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## king of konkur

> من اونو گزینه دو میزدم به خاطر جناحَی! نظر تو چیه؟


4 ه. منقار مفعوله. منصوب باید باشه. اینجا منقارُ اورده

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> 4 ه. منقار مفعوله. منصوب باید باشه. اینجا منقارُ اورده


  من کامل ندیدم سوالو بذار یه بار دیگه ببینم

----------


## king of konkur

> باو فیزیک از 96 سخت تر که po*rn میشه رسما


96 تجربی سخت نبود اقا. خداوکیلی سخت نبود. فیزیک 96 ریاضی سخت تر بود. راستیییی ی سوال میگم همه برین از ریاضی ببینین. ازمایش یانگ پارسال 96 هم داخل هم خارج ریاضیو ببینین. جدید بود

----------


## Mr_ES



----------


## hopluk

> من کامل ندیدم سوالو بذار یه بار دیگه ببینم


4 . منقار باید بشه منصوب چون مفعول به است. منقارَ درسته

----------


## king of konkur

ناموسا چقد معتل ریاضی آسون بوده! حالا فردا ب ما سوال میدن اعلال کدوم غلطه. شت

----------


## Mr_ES

خداییش فیزیک متوسط بیاد خوبه ولی سخت بیاد خیلی خیلی ضرر میکنم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mostafaaa

شیر تو روح طراحا به خصوص اختصاصی

----------


## king of konkur

> خداییش فیزیک متوسط بیاد خوبه ولی سخت بیاد خیلی خیلی ضرر میکنم


باور کن ب نفعت میشه. فقط خودتو نباز سرجلسه. بیست تا از سی تارو بزن شدید درصد بگیر

----------


## Mr_ES

> باور کن ب نفعت میشه. فقط خودتو نباز سرجلسه. بیست تا از سی تارو بزن شدید درصد بگیر


95 و 96 رو حدودا 60 میزنم اگه اینو 50 بزنم خوب میشه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## king of konkur

> 95 و 96 رو حدودا 60 میزنم اگه اینو 50 بزنم خوب میشه


بالا میزنی. فکرشو نکن

----------


## Mr_ES

> بالا میزنی. فکرشو نکن


انشالله هممون میترکونیم به اذن خدا

----------


## Matrix M

> پارسال متنش خیلی سخت بود پر از لغات سخت عربی


یه چیزی مثل ینضج میده هممون بریم زیر 80%  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## king of konkur

> انشالله هممون میترکونیم به اذن خدا


انشالله

----------


## mrmm1376

یا خدا این رشته ریاضی ها توی کانون چرا اینقدر زدن کنکور سخته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

کلید و تحلیل کنکور ریاضی 97

----------


## Mr_ES

> یا خدا این رشته ریاضی ها توی کانون چرا اینقدر زدن کنکور سخته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> کلید و تحلیل کنکور ریاضی 97


کنکور سخت نیست فقط انتظارات همه زیاده

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> از چی بگم ؟؟کاش  تلاشمو بیشتر می کردم


هرچی دل تنگ میخواد بگو

----------


## Matrix M

من که معتل نخوندم هم تست ریاضی رو درست زدم ... خدا کنه مال ما هم همینجوری باشه

----------


## mrmm1376

> کنکور سخت نیست فقط انتظارات همه زیاده


دقیقا ولی من از خدامه سخت باشه چون هر سال حتی سخت ترین سال ها رو که برسی کردم حدود60 درصد سوالا اسون بوده اون چهل درصد توی یه سری کنکورا بیشتر سخت بوده توی یه سری کمتر سخت بوده من همون 60 رو که میتونم بزنم اگه سخت تر باشه من 60 زدم اسون تر هم باشه من 60 زدم در هر دو صورت فرقی برام نداره اگه سخت باشه تازه به نفع همه هم هست

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> 4 . منقار باید بشه منصوب چون مفعول به است. منقارَ درسته


بله عرض کرددم من سوال رو کامل ندیدم همون لحظه که گذاشتن سوال رو  فقط یه دید زدم

----------


## Mr_ES

> دقیقا ولی من از خدامه سخت باشه چون هر سال حتی سخت ترین سال ها رو که برسی کردم حدود60 درصد سوالا اسون بوده اون چهل درصد توی یه سری کنکورا بیشتر سخت بوده توی یه سری کمتر سخت بوده من همون 60 رو که میتونم بزنم اگه سخت تر باشه من 60 زدم اسون تر هم باشه من 60 زدم در هر دو صورت فرقی برام نداره اگه سخت باشه تازه به نفع همه هم هست


اره منم یه چنین حالتی دارم تقریبا

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

میدونستم فیزیک ترتیبش بهم میریزه بالاخره سنجش همیناش خوبه دیگه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Neo.Healer

من خیلی نگرانم همه چی واقعا یادم رفتن
شما حرف درسی میزنید بدتر گیج میشم

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_امیدوار شدم 
هر چند همیشه کنکور تجربی سخت‌ تره_

----------


## aRWENiSsteEe

> هرچی دل تنگ میخواد بگو


ببین خواهرمن  یه آزمونی هس به نام کنکور که باید توش با چندصد هزار نفر رقابت کنی تا بتونی یه صندلی تو دانشگاه مد نظرت و رشته مد نظرت به دست بیاری
حالا تو این ازمون یه سری صندلیا از قبل رزرو شدست به نام سهمیه
حالا اگه رشته هایی بخوای که فعلا مثلا تاپ محسوب می شن رقبای قدر و باهوشی  داری که تلاششون واقعا فجیعه  اطلاعات خیلی بالایی دارن از خوندن هیچی نمی گذرن و از هیچ تلاشی فروگذار نمی کنن
یکی دو تا سوال تو این ازمون دانشگاه و رشته جا به جا می کنه رقابت میلی متریه توش هیچ رحمی نیست هیچ رحمی
دلتو به اسون بودن چیزی خوش نکن پارسال اسون بود امسال اسونه و از این حرفا ..کنکور هر سال برای کنکوریای همون سال سخته .. به درسا رحم نکن واقعا بخونشون نزار ترازا بهت اعتماد به نفس کاذب بده 
حالا من امسال اشتباهم این بود که نا امیدیم از امیدواریم بیشتر بود به هوشم زیاد تکیه نکردم اکثرا شد نظر دیگران
تست رو در سطح خیلی بالا کار نکردم عالی نبودم طوری نبودم که بگم هر چی شد من به خودم مطمئنم تسلط صد درصد رو به دست نیاوردم

----------


## amir.jad

> یه چیزی مثل ینضج میده هممون بریم زیر 80%


ینضج سخته؟
یعنی انضجاج کرد  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## iraniPod

> میدونستم فیزیک ترتیبش بهم میریزه بالاخره سنجش همیناش خوبه دیگه


یعنی ترتیب فیزیکو به هم زدن؟؟

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> ینضج سخته؟
> یعنی انضجاج کرد


البته فعلش مضارع هست یعنی انضجاج میکند :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> یعنی ترتیب فیزیکو به هم زدن؟؟


بلی بلی

----------


## king of konkur

> یعنی ترتیب فیزیکو به هم زدن؟؟


بهلهههه. بهم میزنن امسال. سنجش همشو بهم زد. اصن ازمون اخرش من خوف کردم دینامیک وسط سوالا بود!

----------


## Mr_ES



----------


## king of konkur

> 


ای جان. حاجی دمت گرم

----------


## Mr_ES



----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> 


دوتا سوال 157 و 160 کنکور رو با سنجشتجربی مقایسه کنید :Y (718):  :Y (718):

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*در کل سخت بود , تیپ سوالات مثل سنجش مضخرف بود . بدترین کنکور دهه 90*

----------


## Mr_ES

خداییش امکانش هست از فرومغناطییس و پارامغناطیس بدن؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mrmm1376

> فایل پیوست 80260میدونستم فیزیک ترتیبش بهم میریزه بالاخره سنجش همیناش خوبه دیگه


متن دشوارتر بوده الان ؟؟ به نظرم از متن پارسال تجربیا خیلی راحت تر بوده ولی مال ریاضیا رو نمیدونم خدا کنه مال ما هم متن در همین حد باشه

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> خداییش امکانش هست از فرومغناطییس و پارامغناطیس بدن؟


فکر نکنم
تجربی کلا یدونه سوال میخوان از فصل 3 بدن اونم بخوان اینو بدن هزار تا مطلب از این بهتر ریخته 
بعدشم این دیگه چیزی نیست که

----------


## Mr_ES

> فکر نکنم
> تجربی کلا یدونه سوال میخوان از فصل 3 بدن اونم بخوان اینو بدن هزار تا مطلب از این بهتر ریخته 
> بعدشم این دیگه چیزی نیست که


 اخه این کلا یادم رفته بود وجود داره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> متن دشوارتر بوده الان ؟؟ به نظرم از متن پارسال تجربیا خیلی راحت تر بوده ولی مال ریاضیا رو نمیدونم خدا کنه مال ما هم متن در همین حد باشه


منظورش همون نسبت به پارسال ریاضیه والا اره منم موافقم متنش ساده تر بوده البته من متن رو ندیدم از روی عین الخطا فی تشکیل میگم آسونه 
متن تجربی پارسال اصلا قابل مقایسه نیست 
فکر میکنم سخترین متن تو کنکور های دهه 90 بودش

----------


## iman.ste

> فایل پیوست 80261فایل پیوست 80262فایل پیوست 80263فایل پیوست 80264


سوال 161 
2 میشه؟ :Yahoo (21):  من همیشه این سوالا رو غلط میزنم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amin6

گوشی برده سره جلسه!!!! ماشالا
خب همینارو واس یکی میفرستادی جواب میداد بهت  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> سوال 161 
> 2 میشه؟ من همیشه این سوالا رو غلط میزنم


بله گزینه 2 میشه
شتاب و نیرو بردارین
جرم یکاش اصلیه

----------


## king of konkur

میگما پس کی میاد سوالا!

----------


## Freedom Fighter

> *در کل سخت بود , تیپ سوالات مثل سنجش مضخرف بود . بدترین کنکور دهه 90*


داداچ زبان راحتر از پارسال بود. پیش بینت یکم بد شد

----------


## king of konkur

اومدددددددددددد

----------


## ali9253

سوالا اومدن

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> داداچ زبان راحتر از پارسال بود. پیش بینت یکم بد شد


*ی کاری کرده بودن که وقتی به زبان میرسیدی , میدیدی تایمت تموم شده 
*

----------


## king of konkur

این اینجانبه دیگه چی چیه! عیی چقد زشت شده دفترچه ها

----------


## Amin6

> این اینجانبه دیگه چی چیه! عیی چقد زشت شده دفترچه ها


الان دغدغت زشت شدن دفترچس؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amin6

> *ی کاری کرده بودن که وقتی به زبان میرسیدی , میدیدی تایمت تموم شده 
> *


ببین رو دفترچه سوال عمومی و اختصاصی عکس و اسم خودت بود؟

----------


## Mr_ES

خداییش سوالات شیمی 2 خیلی سادس

----------


## king of konkur

> الان دغدغت زشت شدن دفترچس؟


بله بله :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Matrix M

> عزیزان امکانش هست لطفالینک دریافت دفترچه سوالات روبزارید؟تشکر


http://www6.sanjesh.org/download/sar...omomiriazi.pdf
http://www6.sanjesh.org/download/sar...iekhtesasi.pdf

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

سوالای فیزیکش نرمال

----------


## NoBogh

> فایل پیوست 80265فایل پیوست 80266فایل پیوست 80267فایل پیوست 80268فایل پیوست 80269فایل پیوست 80270


کجا چک نویس میکنی پس ؟

----------


## dr.parham

رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از اعمال دو تغییر اساسی در کنکور سال ٩٨ خبر داد و گفت: آزمون سال آینده به دو صورت
تستی و تشریحی برگزار خواھد شد و میزان تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی نیز در این آزمون به زودی اعلام می شود.
به گزارش ایسنا، دکتر ابراھیم خدایی در بازدید از آزمون سراسری سال ٩٧ در جمع خبرنگاران به مسن ترین و جوان ترین داوطلب
شرکت کننده در آزمون امسال اشاره کرد و گفت: مسن ترین داوطلب شرکت کننده کنکور امسال فردی ٨٣ ساله از تھران و جوان ترین
داوطلب نیز نرگس مدنی ١۵ ساله از اصفھان است که ھر دو داوطلب در گروه آزمایشی علوم تجربی متقاضی شده اند.
وی در ادامه به مھمترین تغییرات آزمون سراسری سال ٩٨ اشاره کرد و گفت: در کنکور سال آینده دو نوع تغییر اساسی خواھیم
داشت. برنامه ما این است که در آزمون ٩٨ دو نوع سوال طراحی کنیم چرا که اولین کنکور نظام جدید آموزش متوسطه داوطلبان در
سال ٩٨ برگزار می شود و ما سعی خواھیم داشت این آزمون را با طراحی دو نوع سوال تستی و تشریحی برگزار کنیم.
رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور ھمچنین در خصوص تأثیر میزان سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور سال آینده نیز گفت: ھمان طور که
در دفترچه کنکور نیز ذکر شده است در آزمون امسال ٢۵ درصد برای دوره دیپلم و ۵ درصد نیز برای دوره پیش دانشگاھی تأثیر مثبت
سوابق تحصیلی خواھیم داشت اما در خصوص میزان تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور آینده شورای سنجش و پذیرش ھفدھم
این ماه( تیرماه) تصمیم گیری خواھد کرد و نتایج این تصمیم گیری را به اطلاع داوطلبان خواھیم رساند

----------


## king of konkur

70 دینیو یکی بگه

----------


## NoBogh

> رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از اعمال دو تغییر اساسی در کنکور سال ٩٨ خبر داد و گفت: آزمون سال آینده به دو صورت
> تستی و تشریحی برگزار خواھد شد و میزان تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی نیز در این آزمون به زودی اعلام می شود.
> به گزارش ایسنا، دکتر ابراھیم خدایی در بازدید از آزمون سراسری سال ٩٧ در جمع خبرنگاران به مسن ترین و جوان ترین داوطلب
> شرکت کننده در آزمون امسال اشاره کرد و گفت: مسن ترین داوطلب شرکت کننده کنکور امسال فردی ٨٣ ساله از تھران و جوان ترین
> داوطلب نیز نرگس مدنی ١۵ ساله از اصفھان است که ھر دو داوطلب در گروه آزمایشی علوم تجربی متقاضی شده اند.
> وی در ادامه به مھمترین تغییرات آزمون سراسری سال ٩٨ اشاره کرد و گفت: در کنکور سال آینده دو نوع تغییر اساسی خواھیم
> داشت. برنامه ما این است که در آزمون ٩٨ دو نوع سوال طراحی کنیم چرا که اولین کنکور نظام جدید آموزش متوسطه داوطلبان در
> سال ٩٨ برگزار می شود و ما سعی خواھیم داشت این آزمون را با طراحی دو نوع سوال تستی و تشریحی برگزار کنیم.
> رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور ھمچنین در خصوص تأثیر میزان سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور سال آینده نیز گفت: ھمان طور که
> ...


منبعش کجاست ؟ من اولشو تو اخبار دیدم ولی تغییراتو نگفت

----------


## king of konkur

یا قران. 75 دینیو! اینو از کجا باید بدونم. عه

----------


## mehrab98

شیمی خیلی اسون خصوصا شیمی دو... 
کسی خوب خونده بود ۷۰ ۸۰ میزد .شیمی دو هاش تو ۴ ۵ دقیقه زده میشد .

----------


## pardis1

> رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از اعمال دو تغییر اساسی در کنکور سال ٩٨ خبر داد و گفت: آزمون سال آینده به دو صورت
> تستی و تشریحی برگزار خواھد شد و میزان تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی نیز در این آزمون به زودی اعلام می شود.
> به گزارش ایسنا، دکتر ابراھیم خدایی در بازدید از آزمون سراسری سال ٩٧ در جمع خبرنگاران به مسن ترین و جوان ترین داوطلب
> شرکت کننده در آزمون امسال اشاره کرد و گفت: مسن ترین داوطلب شرکت کننده کنکور امسال فردی٨٣ ساله از تھران  و جوان ترین
> داوطلب نیز نرگس مدنی ١۵ ساله از اصفھان است که ھر دو داوطلب در گروه آزمایشی علوم تجربی متقاضی شده اند.
> وی در ادامه به مھمترین تغییرات آزمون سراسری سال ٩٨ اشاره کرد و گفت: در کنکور سال آینده دو نوع تغییر اساسی خواھیم
> داشت. برنامه ما این است که در آزمون ٩٨ دو نوع سوال طراحی کنیم چرا که اولین کنکور نظام جدید آموزش متوسطه داوطلبان در
> سال ٩٨ برگزار می شود و ما سعی خواھیم داشت این آزمون را با طراحی دو نوع سوال تستی و تشریحی برگزار کنیم.
> رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور ھمچنین در خصوص تأثیر میزان سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور سال آینده نیز گفت: ھمان طور که
> ...





83 ساله میخاد پزشکی بخونه

----------


## bahra

سلام دوستان
میشه یه نفر مشخص کنه از ریاضی کدوم تستا واسه بچه های تجربی نیست 
تشکر

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

سوال آخر فیزیک رو با سوال آخر فیزیک سنجش نگاه کنید  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## king of konkur

سوال 158 رو دکتر طلوعی تو همایشش خیلیییی تاکید کرد. و اومد :/ شت

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

سوالات عمومیریاضی چرا دان نمیشه؟

----------


## mehrab98

> 83 ساله میخاد پزشکی بخونه


 میخواد علاقه کشته شدش تو دوران دبیرستانو جبران کنه حتما

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> سوال 158 رو دکتر طلوعی تو همایشش خیلیییی تاکید کرد. و اومد :/ شت


لبته این از اون آسون تره یکم 
ا

----------


## king of konkur

خره این سوالا سنجش فیزیک تجربیو داده واسه ریاضییییی
کسی سنجش ریاضیو دارههههههههههههه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Amir2017

سلام دوستان نظر خود را در رابطه با کنکور ریاضی ۹۷ با ما در میان گذارید.
دانلود سوالات کنکور ریاضی ۹۷

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> خره این سوالا سنجش فیزیک تجربیو داده واسه ریاضییییی
> کسی سنجش ریاضیو دارههههههههههههه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


یه بلانسبت میگفتی بد نبوداااا
فرقی ندارن سوالات ریاضی فقط یکم اضافه تره

----------


## king of konkur

> یه بلانسبت میگفتی بد نبوداااا
> فرقی ندارن سوالات ریاضی فقط یکم اضافه تره


ن کلی گفتم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Matrix M

> شیمی خیلی اسون خصوصا شیمی دو... 
> کسی خوب خونده بود ۷۰ ۸۰ میزد .شیمی دو هاش تو ۴ ۵ دقیقه زده میشد .


اومدم همینو بگم ... خدا کنه فردا هم همینجوری باشه.

----------


## bahra

یکی سوال ۱۰۶ رو برای من حل کنه و لدفا عکس بگیره تشکر

----------


## ali13791379

بچه ها تشریحی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟
خدایی چی داره میگه :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## mehrab98

> اومدم همینو بگم ... خدا کنه فردا هم همینجوری باشه.


دعا نکن فردا هم همینجوری بشه چون باید کیلویی درصد بیاری تا تراز بالا بهت بده... با درصدای پارسال من تو ۹۴ زیر ۵۰۰ تو ۹۵ زیر ۱۰۰۰ بودم قطعا ولی شدم ۱۸۰۰ ! 
کنکور سخت سطحی خونا و عمقی خونارو از هم جدا میکنه. الان خدایی این چه شیمی دویی بود.... چن تا سوال اول در حد شیمی دهه ۸۰.

----------


## ali13791379

میگه ساله دیگه کنکور تشریحیه :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## ali13791379

شانس هم نداریم سال دیگه قراره چی بشه :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## king of konkur

بچه ها اگه اساتید تحلیل گذاشتند بگین

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> یا قران. 75 دینیو! اینو از کجا باید بدونم. عه


فقط به پیش از ظهر بودنش توجه کن
گزینه 3
70 رو 2 زدم ولی شاید 4 باشه

----------


## NoBogh

آستین کوتاه میشه پوشید سر جلسه ؟ سر لباس آینده مون خراب نشه  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## aRWENiSsteEe

کنکور تشریحی؟؟ :Yahoo (4): 
فکر نکنم واسه نظام قدیمیا باشه

----------


## Django

*تحلیل ادبیات کنکور ریاضی
ساعت 3:30 
لایو استاد عبدالمحمدی
آدرس اینستاگرام: alireza_abdolmohamadi
استاد خوبیه. از دست ندید*

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> یکی سوال ۱۰۶ رو برای من حل کنه و لدفا عکس بگیره تشکر


فکر کنم گزینه دو میشه :
اینجوری بدست میاد که شما تقسیم بکنید تابع f رو بر g بعدش داخل قدر مطلق رو تعیین علامت بکنید سه تا ظابطه میشه که بین بازه های کوچیتر از صفر تابع کلا  صفره! در بازه ی بزرگتر از صفر تابع به شکل 2 ایکس بروی ایکس به اضافه ی دو در میاد مجانب افقی تابع میشه 2 (البته میتونید عدد کذاریم بکنید) پس جواب میشه صفر تا 2

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> *تحلیل ادبیات کنکور ریاضی
> ساعت 3:30 
> لایو استاد عبدالمحمدی
> آدرس اینستاگرام: alireza_abdolmohamadi
> استاد خوبیه. از دست ندید*


خیلی آدمو نا امید میکنه سختترین سوالات قلمچی. میگه طراح خیلی آسون داده باید سختر میداد اصلا ازشش خوشم نیومد از این لحاظ ولی تدریسش خوبه

----------


## Matrix M

> آستین کوتاه میشه پوشید سر جلسه ؟ سر لباس آینده مون خراب نشه


آره میشه

----------


## Churchill

شانس که نداریم فردا شیمی شبیه سنجش میشه زیست میشه ماز ریاضی iq  و فیزیک هم قربونش برم میشه نشر الگو که البته کمتر از این هم انتظار نمیره و باید نفر اول تا آخر رو تفکیک کنن

----------


## vahidz771

به به کنکور ریاضی هم که تموم شد :Yahoo (94): 
اولین نصیحت رو من بکنم بهتون، رتبتون خوب شد، بد شد، باب میل شد، باب میل نشد 
_دانشگاه یزد_ رو نزنین اقاجان، نزنین پشیمون میشین :Yahoo (21): 
من زدم مث بوووووق پشیمونم، شما نزنین :Yahoo (21): 
پ.ن: اگه اولش فک کردین میخواستم بگم رتبه هرچی شد مهم نیست، سخت در اشتباه بودین  :Yahoo (4):  مهمه اقاجان مهمه، مهم نبود که مورد نداشتیم 4 سال پشت کنکور بمونه :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Amir h

> خداییش امکانش هست از فرومغناطییس و پارامغناطیس بدن؟


حالا یه سوال خدایی راستشو بگو تو که عکس گرفتی از سوالا تونستی جواباشم همون جا دریافت کنی؟؟؟؟

----------


## _Amirhosein_

> فایل پیوست 80260میدونستم فیزیک ترتیبش بهم میریزه بالاخره سنجش همیناش خوبه دیگه


ترتیب فیزیک مثل آزمون  آخر سنجش شده
من که خیلی حال میکنم با این چیدمان

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> ترتیب فیزیک مثل آزمون  آخر سنجش شده
> من که خیلی حال میکنم با این چیدمان


گل گفتی منم حال میکنم اینجوری بهتره من گفتم اگه تغییرم نکنه خودم به همین ترتیب میزنم

----------


## _Amirhosein_

> گل گفتی منم حال میکنم اینجوری بهتره من گفتم اگه تغییرم نکنه خودم به همین ترتیب میزنم


آره منم همینکارو میخواستم بکنم

----------


## hopluk

اَه سوال ویرایش ندن دیگه.
بچه ها سوال ویرایش رو چند زدین ؟
محمد مهدی *MohammadMahdi14@ سوال ویرایش رو چند زدی ؟
سوال غلط نگارشی*

----------


## Neurosurgeon

این طور که به نظر میرسه عمومی هاش راحت بودن

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> اَه سوال ویرایش ندن دیگه.
> بچه ها سوال ویرایش رو چند زدین ؟
> محمد مهدی *MohammadMahdi14@ سوال ویرایش رو چند زدی ؟
> سوال غلط نگارشی*


دو یا سه غلط میزدم
یکیش "را" یکیش "آن" و دیگری که شک دارم "داده"

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> دو یا سه غلط میزدم
> یکیش "را" یکیش "آن" و دیگری که شک دارم "داده"


گزینه 2 میزدم

----------


## Negin478

سلام.کنکور ریاضی .تو اختصاصیش ریاضی و تو عمومیش دینی سخت نبود؟؟

----------


## hopluk

> دو یا سه غلط میزدم
> یکیش "را" یکیش "آن" و دیگری که شک دارم "داده"


ولی من دو تا دیگه غلط اضافه تر می گیریم . علاوه بر چیز هایی که گفتی اینا :

به ارث رسیدن -> باید با حرف اضافه "به" بیاید.

اون دو تا ویرگول رو هم شک دارم . یه تست هایی بود که اگر دوتا ویرگول بعضی جا ها می ذاشت و الکی جمله بدل ("یا جمله ی معترضه") درست می کرد اشتباه بود. (اگر چه دو ویرگول خیلی از هم فاصله دارند و هر چند بر طبق کتاب بین دو ویرگول باید "گروه اسمی" بیاید. )

حالا نمی دونم به هر حال شک دارم.

----------


## unikown608

سفید دادم  :Yahoo (21):  هیچی نزدم

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> ولی من دو تا دیگه غلط اضافه تر می گیریم . علاوه بر چیز هایی که گفتی اینا :
> به ارث رسیدن -> باید با حرف اضافه "به" بیاید.
> اون دو تا ویرگول رو هم شک دارم . یه تست هایی بود که اگر دوتا ویرگول بعضی جا ها می ذاشت و الکی جمله بدل درست می کرد اشتباه بود. (اگر چه دو ویرگول خیلی از هم فاصله دارند. )


خب با حرف اضافه یه اومده دیگه
جای ویرگول ها هم درسته به نظرم

----------


## hopluk

> خب با حرف اضافه یه اومده دیگه
> جای ویرگول ها هم درسته به نظرم


آره آره   "به او" رو الان بهش دقت کردم.

----------


## hopluk

> خب با حرف اضافه یه اومده دیگه
> جای ویرگول ها هم درسته به نظرم


ولی می دونی من حس زبان مادریم(!) می گه باید یه "به" هم قبل از "ارث" بذاره. 
"به او به ارث رسیده بود" بهتر و طبیعی تره.

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> آره آره   "به او" رو الان بهش دقت کردم.


انقدر تو ویرایش سخت نگیر 
ویرایش یه سری قواعده برای راحتر خوندن پس یه بار راحت متن رو بخون بعدش ببین کجاها رو یه جوری انگار سخت میخونی اونجاها نیاز به ویرایش داره 
مثلا بویرگول برای اینه که یه ذره مکث بکنی خب اگه بخونی میبینی دقیقا اونحاهایی که باید مکث بکنی ویرگول هست!

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> آره آره   "به او" رو الان بهش دقت کردم.


انقدر تو ویرایش سخت نگیر 
ویرایش یه سری قواعده برای راحتر خوندن پس یه بار راحت متن رو بخون بعدش ببین کجاها رو یه جوری انگار سخت میخونی اونجاها نیاز به ویرایش داره 
مثلا بویرگول برای اینه که یه ذره مکث بکنی خب اگه بخونی میبینی دقیقا اونحاهایی که باید مکث بکنی ویرگول هست!

----------


## bahra

چرا لایو عبدامحمدی شروع نشد؟؟

----------


## NoBogh

> چرا لایو عبدامحمدی شروع نشد؟؟


من درخواست دوستی دادم هنوز قبول نکرده

----------


## bahra

منم ساعت سه و ربع درخواست دادم تایید نکرده

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> من درخواست دوستی دادم هنوز قبول نکرده


عجب....
این دبیرا بعد از کنکورم دست از سر ماها نمیخوان بردارن لایو دیگه چه صیغه ایه؟!  :Yahoo (21): 

به نظرم بچه های تجربی بهتر بریم یکم زیست بخونیم (نه عمقی , سطحی) الان انقدر فیزیک و عمومی و شیمی رو اینجا بحث کردیم هرچی زیست زده بودم پرید :Yahoo (4): 
میدونم که نمیتونم و دوباره برمیگردم اینجا :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> من درخواست دوستی دادم هنوز قبول نکرده


عجب....
این دبیرا بعد از کنکورم دست از سر ماها نمیخوان بردارن لایو دیگه چه صیغه ایه؟!  :Yahoo (21): 

به نظرم بچه های تجربی بهتر بریم یکم زیست بخونیم (نه عمقی , سطحی) الان انقدر فیزیک و عمومی و شیمی رو اینجا بحث کردیم هرچی زیست زده بودم پرید :Yahoo (4): 
میدونم که نمیتونم و دوباره برمیگردم اینجا :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Hooman_Hk

ریاضی و دینی خیلی سخت بود...فیزیک هم سخت بود...

----------


## amirhossein78

> عجب....
> این دبیرا بعد از کنکورم دست از سر ماها نمیخوان بردارن لایو دیگه چه صیغه ایه؟! 
> 
> به نظرم بچه های تجربی بهتر بریم یکم زیست بخونیم (نه عمقی , سطحی) الان انقدر فیزیک و عمومی و شیمی رو اینجا بحث کردیم هرچی زیست زده بودم پرید
> میدونم که نمیتونم و دوباره برمیگردم اینجا



اقا بیشترین انرژی مثبتت رو ببر سرجلسه 
ایشالا خندون برگردیم فردا 

خلاصه و مفید در مورد کنکور ریاضی ها که نسبی بررسی کردی بگو بینیم وضعیت چطوره ؟ چقد سخت بوده و چیا سخت بودن ؟
اصلا نه حوصله دارم و نه وقت که برم صفحه های قبلی رو بخونم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## JOEY_DEX

کسی می دونه قلم چی ساعت چند کلید میزاره؟

----------


## Negin478

> ریاضی و دینی خیلی سخت بود...فیزیک هم سخت بود...


نمیدونم چرا مهندس جوکار میگه بهتر از ریاضی پارسال بود و ساده بود :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Negin478

نمیدونم براچی مهندس جوکار میگه اسون بودددن :Yahoo (17): خییییلی سخت بود...

----------


## Hooman_Hk

> نمیدونم چرا مهندس جوکار میگه بهتر از ریاضی پارسال بود و ساده بود


اینو نمیدونستم...الان که گفتی میخوام با سر برم تو دیوار...توی سایت قلمچی تحلیل ها رو گذاشتن...ریاضی و دینی فیزیک درس های سخت امسال بودن...ریاضی پارسال رو رو هوا میشد زد...امسال نه مشتقش معلوم بود نه ترکیب توابعش نه حدش...پیوستگیش هم حتی با کل کنکور های قبل فرق داشت...مثلثاتش هم همینطور...اصن کل مبحثاش...من زبونم قاصر شد مرسی اه

----------


## Ali_Scofield

ریاضی و ادبیات و دینی واقعا دشوار بودن...
دو دلم کلید رو بررسی کنم یا نه :/

----------


## alikeshavarz466

ساعت چند باید بریم حوزه؟ ساعت7ونیم در میبندن؟

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*از شانس بد ما همه طراح خای سنجش امسال عوض شده بودن , تیپ دفترچه سوال ی جوری بود که احساس میکردم عین آزمون آزمایشی سنجش هست , کلا مضخرف بود , خیلی هم غیر استاندارد , سوالات بسیار وقت گیر / طبق پیش بینی من : ترتیب سوالات فیزیک عوض شد / بودجه بندی ریاضی بهم خورد / انگلیسی هم خیلی سخت بود*  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## aylar.b

http://sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?gid=1&id=5624
حواب اومد

----------


## NoBogh

> منم ساعت سه و ربع درخواست دادم تایید نکرده


11.6K bod shod 11.8K hanoz accept nadade mano vali

----------


## NoBogh

> عجب....
> این دبیرا بعد از کنکورم دست از سر ماها نمیخوان بردارن لایو دیگه چه صیغه ایه؟! 
> 
> به نظرم بچه های تجربی بهتر بریم یکم زیست بخونیم (نه عمقی , سطحی) الان انقدر فیزیک و عمومی و شیمی رو اینجا بحث کردیم هرچی زیست زده بودم پرید
> میدونم که نمیتونم و دوباره برمیگردم اینجا


اجباری که نیست برای علم دوستان میزاره  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> http://sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?gid=1&id=5624
> حواب اومد


*جواب نیست حاجی سوالاته
*

----------


## amir 1378

کلید رو کی میذارن ؟

----------


## aylar.b

> *جواب نیست حاجی سوالاته
> *


یعنی شما قلمچی کلید میزاره حفظی کدوما رو زدی ؟
خوالان برو چک کن ببین چی زدی تا یادت نرفته

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> یعنی شما قلمچی کلید میزاره حفظی کدوما رو زدی ؟
> خوالان برو چک کن ببین چی زدی تا یادت نرفته


*مگه گزینه ها رو حفظ کردم با اون همه استرس سر جلسه کنکور؟*  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## santorini

شیمی ریاصیا از حفظیات فصل دوم و پنجم سال دوم اورده پس میشه گفت احتمالا واسه ما از فصل یک حفظیات میاد آخیشش :Yahoo (20):  بعد فصل الکتروشیمی برداشته همشو از بخش یک اورده واسه ما احتمالا همش از سلول سوختی و زنگ آهن باشه

----------


## Ali_Scofield

دوستان ریاضی جواب سوال ۱۴ زبان فارسی (زمان فعل ها) 
گزینه چنده؟؟

----------


## aylar.b

دینی فقط بر من سخ بود؟
اصلا انتظارشو نداشتم تو سنجش آخر 100 زده بودم  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## aylar.b

> دوستان ریاضی جواب سوال ۱۴ زبان فارسی (زمان فعل ها) 
> گزینه چنده؟؟


گزینه 4 من زدم

----------


## popeye

بچه ها اون اضافه كردن سه ظرفيتي چي ميش؟ اين كه علاوه بر حفره هايي كه بر اثر رفتن به نوار رسانش به وجود مياد به علاوه حفره هاي سه ظرفيتي؟

----------


## aylar.b

> *مگه گزینه ها رو حفظ کردم با اون همه استرس سر جلسه کنکور؟*


برو امتحان کن یادت میاد

----------


## santorini

> *مگه گزینه ها رو حفظ کردم با اون همه استرس سر جلسه کنکور؟*


تجربیا ۴۰ تا سوال زیست میزنن تقریبا همشو یادشونه درصد میگیرن توهم میتونی

----------


## aylar.b

> بچه ها اون اضافه كردن سه ظرفيتي چي ميش؟ اين كه علاوه بر حفره هايي كه بر اثر رفتن به نوار رسانش به وجود مياد به علاوه حفره هاي سه ظرفيتي؟


آره منم همینو زدم

----------


## Ali_Scofield

> گزینه 4 من زدم


منم 4 زدم ..زبان فارسی نخونده بودم ولی حیفم میومد اون سوالو از دست بدم...

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> منم 4 زدم ..زبان فارسی نخونده بودم ولی حیفم میومد اون سوالو از دست بدم...


*بر اساس کدوم دفترچه؟*

----------


## Ultra

فیزیکش چطور بود؟

چقدر تونستید جواب بدبد نسبت به مطالعه تون

----------


## aylar.b

> *بر اساس کدوم دفترچه؟*


دفتر چهc

----------


## aylar.b

> فیزیکش چطور بود؟
> 
> چقدر تونستید جواب بدبد نسبت به مطالعه تون


به نظرم نرمال بود البته فیزیک نقطه ی قوتم نیستاااسوالای پیش 2 عااالی بود

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> اقا بیشترین انرژی مثبتت رو ببر سرجلسه 
> ایشالا خندون برگردیم فردا 
> 
> خلاصه و مفید در مورد کنکور ریاضی ها که نسبی بررسی کردی بگو بینیم وضعیت چطوره ؟ چقد سخت بوده و چیا سخت بودن ؟
> اصلا نه حوصله دارم و نه وقت که برم صفحه های قبلی رو بخونم


ان شا الله
چیزی که من بررسی کردم 
ادبیات آسون
عربی متوسط متنش یکم سخت
دینی متوسط رو به سخت
زبان :Yahoo (4): 
ریاصی=نرمال
فیزیک = نرمال ترتیب سوالات رو بهم زدن البته جای نگرانی نیست بهتر کردن
شیمی= متوسط یکم رو به پایین

پیش بینیم برای فردا
ادبیات = متوسط(تاریخ ادبیات سخت)
عربی= متوسط(قواعد یکم سخت و متن یکم رون تر نسبت به پارسال)
دینی= در حد سنجش آخر یکم سختتر
زبان :Yahoo (4): 
زمین= در حد کنکور 96
ریاضی= سختتر از کنکور 96 نزدیک کنکور 95
زیست= یکم سختتر از 96 نزدیک به 95
فیزیک= در حد کنکور خ 96
شیمی= در حد کنکور 96 یکم بالاتر

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*این معلم های دهاتی کانون هم میرن رو مخ آدم !!!!! دارن کلید میذارن , آخه یکی نیست بهشون بگو با اون شرایط سر جلسه کلید بدی 20 درصد هم درست از آب در نمیاد*

----------


## amirhossein78

> ان شا الله
> چیزی که من بررسی کردم 
> ادبیات آسون
> عربی متوسط متنش یکم سخت
> دینی متوسط رو به سخت
> زبان
> ریاصی=نرمال
> فیزیک = نرمال ترتیب سوالات رو بهم زدن البته جای نگرانی نیست بهتر کردن
> شیمی= متوسط یکم رو به پایین
> ...


میترررررررررکونیم  :Yahoo (27):  :Yahoo (27):  :Yahoo (27): 

فقط ریدینگ های زبان چرت نباشن حله 
میترسم تو ریاضی سوال ابتکار جدید بیاد 

مرور تصاویر زیست ناموسا خیلی مهمه حتما بزنین 
من رفتم 
فردا با خبرای خوب برگردی  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Neo.Healer

من تجربیم 
عمومیا ریاضی رو زدم با کلید تقریبی قلم شد
ادب ۷۳%
عربی ۷۲%
دینی ۶۵%  :Yahoo (17): 
زبان فقط ۱۰ تای اولو زدم ...حال نداشتم کلوز و متن بخونم اون ده تا درصدش شد ۷۰%

----------


## شهرام ش

سر جلسه کنکور گزینه های من با آدم های اطرافم فرق داره؟؟ یعنی چهار نمونه دفترچه هست؟ABCD? :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Neo.Healer

امیدوارم تاریخ ادب عین ریاضیا بیاد فردا
من تقسیم بندی نوضوعی کتابا و تاریخ مولفارو بلد نیستم  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> سر جلسه کنکور گزینه های من با آدم های اطرافم فرق داره؟؟ یعنی چهار نمونه دفترچه هست؟ABCD?


*6 نوع*

----------


## NoBogh

> سر جلسه کنکور گزینه های من با آدم های اطرافم فرق داره؟؟ یعنی چهار نمونه دفترچه هست؟ABCD?


 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> *این معلم های دهاتی کانون هم میرن رو مخ آدم !!!!! دارن کلید میذارن , آخه یکی نیست بهشون بگو با اون شرایط سر جلسه کلید بدی 20 درصد هم درست از آب در نمیاد*


واقعا همینطوره 
فکر میکنی واسه چی سخت میدن؟! چون نمیتونن تست های کنکو رو کل کنن عقده ای میشن عقده شونو اینکوری خالی میکنن رو سر دانش آموزا!!!
اونایی که درست حل میکنن هم که عقده ندارن خدایی یهادر کامران سوالاش تو کانون بهتر از بقیه بود امیرخسین برادران که هیچی اصلا حرفشو نزن!!!

----------


## Ultra

> من تجربیم 
> عمومیا ریاضی رو زدم با کلید تقریبی قلم شد
> ادب ۷۳%
> عربی ۷۲%
> دینی ۶۵% 
> زبان فقط ۱۰ تای اولو زدم ...حال نداشتم کلوز و متن بخونم اون ده تا درصدش شد ۷۰%


10 تا درست از 25 تا چطور شد 70 درصد؟! :Yahoo (117):

----------


## شهرام ش

الان موقع این قرطی بازیا که سوالا چی بود و چی شد نیست راحل بدین برا تقلبی سر جلسه 
الان 5 روزه دارم مرتب آب هویج میخورم ولی اگه 6 نفر اطرافم جوابا فرق کنه بی فایدست :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Ultra

> الان موقع این قرطی بازیا که سوالا چی بود و چی شد نیست راحل بدین برا تقلبی سر جلسه 
> الان 5 روزه دارم مرتب آب هویج میخورم ولی اگه 6 نفر اطرافم جوابا فرق کنه بی فایدست


یه توصیه

به افراد کنارت اعتماد نکن

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> 10 تا درست از 25 تا چطور شد 70 درصد؟!


*منظورش اینه که 10 سوال اول رو زده 7 تاش درست شده*

----------


## aylar.b

> 10 تا درست از 25 تا چطور شد 70 درصد؟!


ایشون اون 10تارو زدن واسه اون 10 تارم درصدگرفتن بدون 15تای بعدی :Yahoo (106): 
منم تو سنجش همییییشه 10تارو 90 زدم ولی 25تا رو 30می زدم :Yahoo (10):

----------


## Alirh

> الان موقع این قرطی بازیا که سوالا چی بود و چی شد نیست راحل بدین برا تقلبی سر جلسه 
> الان 5 روزه دارم مرتب آب هویج میخورم ولی اگه 6 نفر اطرافم جوابا فرق کنه بی فایدست


آخه شانی 
گیرم سوال های 6 طرفت هم یکسان بود مگه اطرافی هات بچه های کلاستون هستن که بدونی سطح درسی شون خوبه>؟؟؟
شاید اونا شوت تره خودت باشن

----------


## شهرام ش

> آخه شانی 
> گیرم سوال های 6 طرفت هم یکسان بود مگه اطرافی هات بچه های کلاستون هستن که بدونی سطح درسی شون خوبه>؟؟؟
> شاید اونا شوت تره خودت باشن


کسی که شوت باشه همش نگاه اطرافش میکنه شاید یه معجزه ای بشه ولی کسی که چیزی بارشه وقت کم میاره  / عمولی من 3 باره کنکور دادم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Ali_Scofield

> *بر اساس کدوم دفترچه؟*


دفترچه C

----------


## aylar.b

> الان موقع این قرطی بازیا که سوالا چی بود و چی شد نیست راحل بدین برا تقلبی سر جلسه 
> الان 5 روزه دارم مرتب آب هویج میخورم ولی اگه 6 نفر اطرافم جوابا فرق کنه بی فایدست


ببین اینکاراا اصلا جواب نمیده مراقبای ما تو یه کلاس 2تا بودن مرده از این عینکای ته استکانی بزرگ داشت 4چشی مارو می پایید یه لحظه چشمم به چشش افتاد داش منو نیگا میکرد سکته زدم  :Yahoo (114): تازه هرکدوممون دوتا صندلی باهم فاصله داشتیم

----------


## Alirh

> کسی که شوت باشه همش نگاه اطرافش میکنه شاید یه معجزه ای بشه ولی کسی که چیزی بارشه وقت کم میاره  / عمولی من 3 باره کنکور دادم


​چون 3 بار کنکور دادی دیگه به جای شهرام صدات میزنیم(سردار آزمون)چون خیلی آزمون دادی خیلی بیشتر بهت میاد

----------


## aylar.b

> *منظورش اینه که 10 سوال اول رو زده 7 تاش درست شده*


میشه لینک پاسخ قلمو بدی؟

----------


## mostafaaa

کلید و تحلیل رياضي کنکور ریاضی 97

----------


## mostafaaa

اوضاعه روحیم اصلا خوب نیس هعی خدا از دست طراحا :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## hadis980

بعضی کانالا زدن که صب قبل کنکور سوالارو اوردن
راسته؟؟
اینجوری باشه که تجربیم میارن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## paganiN1

من کارت ورود به جلسه رو تو a5 چاپ کردم
ایرادی که نداره؟

----------


## Churchill

اولا سوال به تعداد و پلمب میاد دوما اگه بخوان کاری انجام بدن  باید کل دبیر ها دست داشته  باشن و یه نفر که کنکور داشته باشه و اون دفترچه باز شده رو که مال اون باز شده بدن دستش ولی در سطح بالاتر هم میشه انجام بشه مثلا اون دبیر هایی که یک ساعت یا شاید دو ساعت قبل از آزمون تحویل میگیرن و بدون هیچ نظارتی میارن واسه خودشون(چیزی که پارسال دیدم 3 نفر عوامل آموزش و پرورش بودن)سر جلسه میشه از اونجا هم درز پیدا کنه چون هیچ کس اصلا پیگیر دفترچه نیست که چرا این اینجوریه و باز شده تو اون حال و هوا 
همین طوری هم که دیدیم دوستمون سر جلسه عکس گرفته بود سر جلسه و میتونست بفرسته بیرون و بیرون واسش سوالات رو حل کنن و جواب رو ارسال و  با یه ژست خاصی بیاد بیرون و بهترین دانشگاه ها رو هم قبول بشه

----------


## aylar.b

> من کارت ورود به جلسه رو تو a5 چاپ کردم
> ایرادی که نداره؟


نه بابا خیلی مراقبا مهربونن اصلا ایراد به این چیزا نمی گیرن فقط حتما کارت ملی یا شناسنامتو ببر

----------


## aylar.b

> بعضی کانالا زدن که صب قبل کنکور سوالارو اوردن
> راسته؟؟
> اینجوری باشه که تجربیم میارن


فرضا هم بیارن صب، قبل کنکور میخوای چی کارش کنی آخه؟

----------


## hadis980

> اولا سوال به تعداد و پلمب میاد دوما اگه بخوان کاری انجام بدن  باید کل دبیر ها دست داشته  باشن و یه نفر که کنکور داشته باشه و اون دفترچه باز شده رو که مال اون باز شده بدن دستش ولی در سطح بالاتر هم میشه انجام بشه مثلا اون دبیر هایی که یک ساعت یا شاید دو ساعت قبل از آزمون تحویل میگیرن و بدون هیچ نظارتی میارن واسه خودشون(چیزی که پارسال دیدم 3 نفر عوامل آموزش و پرورش بودن)سر جلسه میشه از اونجا هم درز پیدا کنه چون هیچ کس اصلا پیگیر دفترچه نیست که چرا این اینجوریه و باز شده تو اون حال و هوا 
> همین طوری هم که دیدیم دوستمون سر جلسه عکس گرفته بود سر جلسه و میتونست بفرسته بیرون و بیرون واسش سوالات رو حل کنن و جواب رو ارسال و  با یه ژست خاصی بیاد بیرون و بهترین دانشگاه ها رو هم قبول بشه


ینی قبل کنکورم میتونن بفرستن برا کسی؟
پس اینا راس میگن که صب  ساعت 4 براشون اومده
چقد بد میشه اینجوری

----------


## hadis980

> فرضا هم بیارن صب، قبل کنکور میخوای چی کارش کنی آخه؟


من نمیخوام کاریش کنم
در کل خواستم ببینم این موضوع صحت داره
چون پارسال هم شنیده بودم همچین چیزی رو

----------


## Ultra

> بعضی کانالا زدن که صب قبل کنکور سوالارو اوردن
> راسته؟؟
> اینجوری باشه که تجربیم میارن


سوالات پلمپ میرسه دستتون

نگران هیچ چیزی نباشید
تا شروع آزمون کسی نمیتونه مطلع بشه از سوالات

----------


## aylar.b

> من نمیخوام کاریش کنم
> در کل خواستم ببینم این موضوع صحت داره
> چون پارسال هم شنیده بودم همچین چیزی رو


اگه هم بیارن فوقش چند نفر ازش استفاده می کنن به نظرم الان قبل کنکورتون ب اینا فک نکنین بهتره

----------


## NoBogh

هر سوال زیست 40ثانیه وقتشه به تو کتابم بدن تا بیای چهار تا خط از چهار جای مختلف سه تا کتاب رو دربیاری بزنی 30% بیشتر نمیتونی

----------


## Ultra

> هر سوال زیست 40ثانیه وقتشه به تو کتابم بدن تا بیای چهار تا خط از چهار جای مختلف سه تا کتاب رو دربیاری بزنی 30% بیشتر نمیتونی


شرایط واسه همه یکسانه

و افرادی که 100 میزنند اسمشون مثال نقضه

----------


## fatme_m

حس میکنم تو این تاپیک بیشتر از بچه های ریاضی :/ بچه های تجربین  :Yahoo (4): 

سوالای امروز نه سخت بود
نه اسون بود
نه متوسط 
نه خیلی سخت نه خیلی اسون!
حد خاصی نداشت!
بعضی سوالا سخت بعضیا اسون و...
در کل به نظرم سالای قبل خیلی سوالات بهتری تو کنکور داشتیم از نظر علمی !
سوتالاش ی جوری بود انگار از دهه 80 به قبل  رو اورده بود و حتی سنجش!!!

به نظرم از نظر علمی استاندراد نبود!
ولی خب نظر شخصیه!
شاید فقط من این حسو دارم : ) و بقیه ترکوندن

----------


## MrShafiee

سوال استاندارد از دید بچه ها = سوالی که بتونن درست جواب بدن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## NaBiz

اقا یه نصیحت.
به نظر من اونایی که دادن(ینی ریاضیا ) دیگه بیخیال بررسی و اصن نگا کردن به سوالا بشن. و حتی بحث( مگه اینکه بچه های تجربی کمک بخوان ازتون و راهنمایی. اونم در مورد شرایط جلسه و نه سطح سوالا. چون اصن سطح درسا و سوالای رشته ها به هم ربط نداره)
چه خوب زده باشی چه بد باید صبر کنی تا نتیجه بیاد. پس بیخیالش و یه تابستون هر غلطی میخای بکن حالشو ببر.
اینجوری هیجان نتایجم که میاد بیشتره :Yahoo (4): 
 یاد رفت بگم خسته نباشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## arsenal12

> اقا یه نصیحت.
> به نظر من اونایی که دادن(ینی ریاضیا ) دیگه بیخیال بررسی و اصن نگا کردن به سوالا بشن. و حتی بحث( مگه اینکه بچه های تجربی کمک بخوان ازتون و راهنمایی. اونم در مورد شرایط جلسه و نه سطح سوالا. چون اصن سطح درسا و سوالای رشته ها به هم ربط نداره)
> چه خوب زده باشی چه بد باید صبر کنی تا نتیجه بیاد. پس بیخیالش و یه تابستون هر غلطی میخای بکن حالشو ببر.
> اینجوری هیجان نتایجم که میاد بیشتره
>  یاد رفت بگم خسته نباشید


والا

----------


## aylar.b

> اقا یه نصیحت.
> به نظر من اونایی که دادن(ینی ریاضیا ) دیگه بیخیال بررسی و اصن نگا کردن به سوالا بشن. و حتی بحث( مگه اینکه بچه های تجربی کمک بخوان ازتون و راهنمایی. اونم در مورد شرایط جلسه و نه سطح سوالا. چون اصن سطح درسا و سوالای رشته ها به هم ربط نداره)
> چه خوب زده باشی چه بد باید صبر کنی تا نتیجه بیاد. پس بیخیالش و یه تابستون هر غلطی میخای بکن حالشو ببر.
> اینجوری هیجان نتایجم که میاد بیشتره
>  یاد رفت بگم خسته نباشید


اگه تجربیا ناراحت میشن پس یغضوا من ابصارهم لطفا تا ریاضیا دمی در خلوت خود صحبت کنن :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> 10 تا درست از 25 تا چطور شد 70 درصد؟!


نه فقط ۱۰ تا زدم که دوتاش غلط بود ...حسش نبو بقیه شو بخونم 
فرض کردم  :Yahoo (21): تعداد کل سوالا ۱۰ تاش برای اون درصد گرفتم :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Neo.Healer

حالت دعادیش کل روز میخوردمو میخوابیدمو فیلم 
امروز دستشویی هم رفتم از کتاب عکس گرفتم که با گوشی درس بخونم  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
کل سالو اینجوری میخوندی رتبه ۱ میشدم  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Samariii

این کارتی که رو صندلی گذاشتن بعد روش نوشتن برای بهره بردن از سیستم اطلاع رسانی ان را حفظ کنید یعنی چی؟؟

----------


## aylar.b

> این کارتی که رو صندلی گذاشتن بعد روش نوشتن برای بهره بردن از سیستم اطلاع رسانی ان را حفظ کنید یعنی چی؟؟


برای گرفتن جوابت شماره ی داوطلبیتو می خوای همین

----------


## Samariii

> برای گرفتن جوابت شماره ی داوطلبیتو می خوای همین




 یعنی اگه هنگام خروج اون کارتو برداریم مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟

----------


## aylar.b

> یعنی اگه هنگام خروج اون کارتو برداریم مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟


اصن باید برداریش

----------


## Churchill

> یعنی اگه هنگام خروج اون کارتو برداریم مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟


همه باید بردارن

----------


## TRACKER

آزمون امروز فوق العاده مزحرف بود فرا تر غیر معقول 
آخه یکی نیست بگه احمق ، که چی که سوال سینماتیک رو میندازی وسط خازن؟ تازه درستش اینکه سوال هارو به ترتیبی بچینن ذهن بتونه از طبقه بندی خودش استفاده کنه و جواب بده 
وسط آزمون هی بزن این صفحه بزن اون صفحه تا مثلا دوتا سوال دینامیک پیدا بشه ، هم اعصاب خودت خرد میشه هم کسایی که اونجا هستند
من فکر کردم من دارم بد آزمون میدم ، اونم وقفه آزمونی بدم دیدم باو اصلا تیپ سوالا کلا فرق کرده طوری که میخوان انتقام بگیرن 
یه واقعیتی هست رشته ریاضی الان طوریه که آسون هم گرفتن پارسال اون رقم کذایی منفی و صفر زدن حالا تو سخت کنی ازمون رو واقعا چطوری میخوای مقایسه کنی بین این بچه ها؟!
من تقریبا اطمینان دارم حداقل تو درس ریاضی طراح ها عوض شده بودن ، اون کسی که میگه سوالا آسون بود یه احمق به تمام معناست ، اینگار طرف نمیدونه اینا دانش آموزن ، برو ببین کتاب در چه سطحی توضیح داده اینا هم قراره همون قدر بلد باشن 
هیچ توجیهی نداره وقتی یه آزمونی محاسبات سنگین داره و خود ازمون هم زمان محور هست بخوای چاشنی سختیش رو هم زیاد کنی ، اون سوال که f مشتق و وارون رو علامتش رو جا به جا گذاشته بود حداقل 2 -3 دقیقه وقت گرفت از خود من

تو کل دنیا اول میگن برو 25 تا سوال استاندارد طرح کن بعد یه کارشناس زمان سنج میاد ، زمان مطلوب رو ارائه میده
ایران میگن 19 دقیقه زمان داری برو سوال طرح کن ، دیگه نمیگه از کجا معلوم  واقعا این سوالا در حد 19 دقیقه باشه؟

----------


## سحر96

> بچه ها تعداد افراد آنلاینو


تعداد افراد انلاینو کجا میزنه؟؟؟

----------


## king of konkur

حس گندی دارم. ای خدا. خودت کمک کن

----------


## hopluk

اگر 150 هزار داوطلب ریاضی رو با این سطح از سوالات می سنجن ، ببین آزمون فردا برای 600 هزار تا تجربی چه جهنمیه !!!!

----------


## شهرام ش

:Yahoo (117):

----------


## mlash

سلام.نهایتا تا فردا وقت بذار روش نشد دیگه بیخیالش از تابستونت اذت ببر

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*به نظر من که کلا دفترچه کنکور مثل آزمایشی سنجش بود , دفترچه با دفترچه های پارسال کلی فرق داشت , سبک و تیپ سوالات هم مثل 4 تا جامع سنجش , خیلی مضخرف بود . خیلی غیر استاندارد و ترتیب و بودجه بندی رو بهم زده بودن . ب نظرم شخص خودم که طراح های کنکور امسال , طراح آزمایشی تعاونی سنجش بودن . تیپ و ظاهر کلی فرق میکرد , هرکی همچین حسی داره بگه*

----------


## kurdish boy

در رشته ریاضی سوالات دروس ادبیات دینی ریاضی و تا حدودی فیزیک سخت بود

----------


## Neo.Healer

میشه سر جلسه کنکور روسری پوشید؟

----------


## fatme_m

> میشه سر جلسه کنکور روسری پوشید؟


 :Yahoo (21): 
 :Yahoo (21): 
من تا حالا کسیو ندیدم با روسری بیاد!
ولی هر جای دنیا بپرسی قطعا مقنعه خیلی راحت تر از روسریه ! خیلی خیلی

----------


## MohammadMehran

> میخواد علاقه کشته شدش تو دوران دبیرستانو جبران کنه حتما


شاید میخواد علمش بیشتر بشه

----------


## MohammadMehran

> آزمون امروز فوق العاده مزحرف بود فرا تر غیر معقول 
> آخه یکی نیست بگه احمق ، که چی که سوال سینماتیک رو میندازی وسط خازن؟ تازه درستش اینکه سوال هارو به ترتیبی بچینن ذهن بتونه از طبقه بندی خودش استفاده کنه و جواب بده 
> وسط آزمون هی بزن این صفحه بزن اون صفحه تا مثلا دوتا سوال دینامیک پیدا بشه ، هم اعصاب خودت خرد میشه هم کسایی که اونجا هستند
> من فکر کردم من دارم بد آزمون میدم ، اونم وقفه آزمونی بدم دیدم باو اصلا تیپ سوالا کلا فرق کرده طوری که میخوان انتقام بگیرن 
> یه واقعیتی هست رشته ریاضی الان طوریه که آسون هم گرفتن پارسال اون رقم کذایی منفی و صفر زدن حالا تو سخت کنی ازمون رو واقعا چطوری میخوای مقایسه کنی بین این بچه ها؟!
> من تقریبا اطمینان دارم حداقل تو درس ریاضی طراح ها عوض شده بودن ، اون کسی که میگه سوالا آسون بود یه احمق به تمام معناست ، اینگار طرف نمیدونه اینا دانش آموزن ، برو ببین کتاب در چه سطحی توضیح داده اینا هم قراره همون قدر بلد باشن 
> هیچ توجیهی نداره وقتی یه آزمونی محاسبات سنگین داره و خود ازمون هم زمان محور هست بخوای چاشنی سختیش رو هم زیاد کنی ، اون سوال که f مشتق و وارون رو علامتش رو جا به جا گذاشته بود حداقل 2 -3 دقیقه وقت گرفت از خود من
> 
> تو کل دنیا اول میگن برو 25 تا سوال استاندارد طرح کن بعد یه کارشناس زمان سنج میاد ، زمان مطلوب رو ارائه میده
> ایران میگن 19 دقیقه زمان داری برو سوال طرح کن ، دیگه نمیگه از کجا معلوم  واقعا این سوالا در حد 19 دقیقه باشه؟


آیا بر پایه ی گمان خودت حرف میزنی یا آمارت دقیقه؟
جا به جا کردن جای سوالات آیا به معنی احمق بودنه یا دانایی در زمینه سنجش آمادگی ما؟

----------


## king of konkur

بچه ها التماس دعا. دعامون کنین. خیلی استرس گرفتم. من افلاین میشم دیگه و میرم میخوابم.

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_خب دوستان 
امیدوارم اونایی که زحمت کشیدن جواب زحمت هاشون رو بگیرن ....
منم اگه فردا انجمن نیومدم بدونید سر جلسه  فوت کردم ....
شب بخیر ...
( در ضمن استرس هم نداشته باشید)_

----------


## metikd7820

کامپیوتر گیلان قبولممم
تمام!

----------


## metikd7820

ایشالا ارشد شریف  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## TRACKER

> آیا بر پایه ی گمان خودت حرف میزنی یا آمارت دقیقه؟
> جا به جا کردن جای سوالات آیا به معنی احمق بودنه یا دانایی در زمینه سنجش آمادگی ما؟


من آماری ارائه ندادم که بخوام مدرک مستدل ارائه کنم 
من استدلال طرف رو تشریح کردم که اونم امری انتزاعی هست نیازی نیست مدرکی وجود داشته باشه ، از روی رویکرد مستفاد میشود
بله دقیقا احمقانست ، تمام آزمون های علمی دنیا رو نگاه کنید اصل طبقه بندی سوالات اولویت کاریشون هست ، مثلا درس زبان کنکور از یه استاندارد جهانی تبعیت میکنه و کسی حق نداره بعد یه کلوز 5 تا لغت بده بعد گرامر بده بعد متن لکن در دروس دیگه چون سلیقه کار میکنند و توجهی به استاندارد های جهانی ندارد صرفا قصدشون تضییع حق هست

----------


## mlt

بودجه بندی ها تغییر کردن؟مثلا قرابت که 9 تا بود الان کمتر بیشتر شده؟ بودجه بندی اونایی که تغییر کردن رو بگید

----------


## Ali_Scofield

> بودجه بندی ها تغییر کردن؟مثلا قرابت که 9 تا بود الان کمتر بیشتر شده؟ بودجه بندی اونایی که تغییر کردن رو بگید


تغییری نکردن

----------


## aliroshani

دوستان یک سوال داشتم کسانی که می تونن راهنمایی کنن ممنون میشم کمک کنن،  می خواستم بدونم با توجه به اینکه امسال معلمان بیشتری جذب میشه با این درصدا شانس اوردن فرهنگیان هست؟
ادبیات ۳۵-عربی۵-دینی ۳۰-زبان۲۰-ریاضی ۸-فیزیک۱۷-شیمی13

----------


## پرستو مهرمنش

> دوستان یک سوال داشتم کسانی که می تونن راهنمایی کنن ممنون میشم کمک کنن،  می خواستم بدونم با توجه به اینکه امسال معلمان بیشتری جذب میشه با این درصدا شانس اوردن فرهنگیان هست؟
> ادبیات ۳۵-عربی۵-دینی ۳۰-زبان۲۰-ریاضی ۸-فیزیک۱۷-شیمی13


سلام و خسته نباشید
با توجه به تجربه من خیر شانسی نیست.
در سایت گزینه 2 یا کانون می تونید چک کنید یا از مشاوراش بپرسید. مشاور آشنا هم می شناسم می تونم بهتون معرفی کنم دقیق تر بدونید.

----------


## Alibalapour

سلام.ادبیات بنظرتون چطور بود؟

----------


## پرستو مهرمنش

> سلام.ادبیات بنظرتون چطور بود؟


کاملا سوالات استاندارد و قابل پیش بینی بود. چیز عجیب غریبی نداشت. سطح معمولی

----------


## sajad564

دوستان امیدوارم ک کنکور خوبی رو پشت سر گذاشته باشین و متناسب با تلاشتون برسین به اهدافتون...خیلی هاتون ممکنه فکر کنید خراب کردین ولی خب الان همه اینطوری فکر میکنن باید تا اومدن نتایج صبر کنید.

----------


## Alibalapour

سلام.با درصدای ادب:90 به بالا, عربی:88,دینی:76,زبان:96(با توجه به کلید کانون)
درصد تقریبی 50 برای ریاضی , 70 برای  فیزیک , 70 برای شیمی(تقریبی.محاسبه نکردم) بهنظرتون دو رقمی منطقه دو میشم.

----------


## fatme_m

> دوستان یک سوال داشتم کسانی که می تونن راهنمایی کنن ممنون میشم کمک کنن،  می خواستم بدونم با توجه به اینکه امسال معلمان بیشتری جذب میشه با این درصدا شانس اوردن فرهنگیان هست؟
> ادبیات ۳۵-عربی۵-دینی ۳۰-زبان۲۰-ریاضی ۸-فیزیک۱۷-شیمی13


بستگی به منطقه هم داره
و با توجه به اینکه امسال جذب دبیری خیلی زیاد تر از سالای قبله تو همه رشته ها و خصوصا ریاضی
ممکنه شانسشو داشته باشی
احتمالا تو اموزش ابتدایی

----------


## INFERNAL

> سلام.با درصدای ادب:90 به بالا, عربی:88,دینی:76,زبان:96(با توجه به کلید کانون)
> درصد تقریبی 50 برای ریاضی , 70 برای  فیزیک , 70 برای شیمی(تقریبی.محاسبه نکردم) بهنظرتون دو رقمی منطقه دو میشم.


بستگی به میانگین داره ولی به صورت کلی امکانش هس....یا نهایت 3 رقمی ریز

----------


## sdaa

سلام دوستان به نظرتون با ادبیات 52 عربی 80  دینی 54. زبان 81. ریاضی 76.  فیزیک  89.  شیمی 73. زیر 70 منطقه 2 میارم؟

----------


## NaBiz

> سلام دوستان به نظرتون با ادبیات 52 عربی 80  دینی 54. زبان 81. ریاضی 76.  فیزیک  89.  شیمی 73. زیر 70 منطقه 2 میارم؟


اره

----------


## fatme_m

اینجور که معلومه همه ریاضیا ساییدن دیگه
بدبختتون منم |:

----------


## sepehrganji

سلام بچه ها با 100 ادبیات 100 عربی 100 دینی 96 زبان 90 ریاضی 90 فیزیک 100 شیمی به نظرتون چی میشه رتبم؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
انگار فقط ما خراب کردیم همه درصداشون بالاس  :Yahoo (75):  این ریاضی رو کسی بالای 70 بزنه دورقمی کشوره خو :Yahoo (19):

----------


## mostafaaa

به نظرم 4 رقمی بشی زیر 5 هزار

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*یه عده معلوم الحال مثل پارسال میان درصد های الکی میذارن و میرن همه فکر میکنن نصف بچه های فروم دو رقمین .

پ.ن : روحیتون رو بخاطر کامنت برخی از معلوم الحال ها نبازید*

----------


## aylar.b

> سلام بچه ها با 100 ادبیات 100 عربی 100 دینی 96 زبان 90 ریاضی 90 فیزیک 100 شیمی به نظرتون چی میشه رتبم؟
> انگار فقط ما خراب کردیم همه درصداشون بالاس  این ریاضی رو کسی بالای 70 بزنه دورقمی کشوره خو


اشکالی نداره ناراحت نباش بعضیا هم شااااااااید یه کمییییییی... :Yahoo (40):  :Yahoo (40):  :Yahoo (40): البته من نمی دونمااااااا :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Alibalapour

> *یه عده معلوم الحال مثل پارسال میان درصد های الکی میذارن و میرن همه فکر میکنن نصف بچه های فروم دو رقمین .
> 
> پ.ن : روحیتون رو بخاطر کامنت برخی از معلوم الحال ها نبازید*


ببخشید با من بودی؟

----------


## aylar.b

> ببخشید با من بودی؟


فکر نمی کنم ک باشما بودن :Yahoo (117): کلا داشتن از خاطرات سال گذشته صحبت می کردن :Yahoo (105):

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> ببخشید با من بودی؟


*نه آقای بالاپور با شما نبودم*

----------


## arsenal12

امسال احتمال اینکه نتایجو زودتر از پارسال بدن هست؟پارسال خود کنکورهم دیرتر برگزار شده بود آخه

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> امسال احتمال اینکه نتایجو زودتر از پارسال بدن هست؟پارسال خود کنکورهم دیرتر برگزار شده بود آخه


*15 مرداد*

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> اینجور که معلومه همه ریاضیا ساییدن دیگه
> بدبختتون منم |:


*شما دیگه چرا , شما که ترکوندین*  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## sepehrganji

من فقط منتظرم درصدای ریاضی امسالو ببینم
بالای 70 چند نفر داریم اصن؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sdaa

فک کنم هرسال همینه میگیم خیلی سخت بود و عمرا کسی بالای 80 بزنه ولی بازن یه عده هستن که 90 به بالا میزنن

----------


## Alibalapour

به نظرتون عمومیا نسبت به سال قبل سخت تر بودن یا راحت تر؟
تخمین رتبه کدوم سال به نظرتون بهتره؟

----------


## sepehrganji

> به نظرتون عمومیا نسبت به سال قبل سخت تر بودن یا راحت تر؟
> تخمین رتبه کدوم سال به نظرتون بهتره؟


ادبیات و عربی همون حدود بودن
دینی یکم جدیدتر و شاید سخت تر بود
زبانم نظری ندارم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> به نظرتون عمومیا نسبت به سال قبل سخت تر بودن یا راحت تر؟
> تخمین رتبه کدوم سال به نظرتون بهتره؟


*ادبیات و عربی در حد انتظار بودن ولی دینی و فینگلیسی واقعا سخت بودن
*

----------

